# Desktoptopia: toujours fonctionnel?Vos flux rss! (+wallbase)



## kapik (13 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je suis à la recherche d'un logiciel du même genre que Desktoptopia.
Un logiciel ayant une base de données de fond d'écrans.
Est il toujours fonctionnel ? (pas d'activité depuis longtemps apparemment).
Avez vous des flux intéressants ?

Je ne trouve pas grand chose...
Existe t il des flux pour ce genre de site : http://wallbase.net/ ??

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mars 2011)

kapik a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas grand chose...
> Existe t il des flux pour ce genre de site : http://wallbase.net/ ??



A priori, oui, si tu es sous Safari tu a le symbole RSS qui s'affiche dans la barre d'adresse à droite.


----------



## kapik (13 Mars 2011)

C'est un flux de news...


----------

